# It's official, I'm Crazy



## martyb (Feb 19, 2007)

My wife has said it for a while now.  And this proves it.

Working on a wooden gear clock.  Picked up Clayton Boyer's plans for his #6.
I've got a good bit cut and ready to sand.





But still a lot to get cut out.




When finished, I'll be building and hanging the whole setup in a craftsman style grandfather clock case.  Should make a stunning conversation piece in the living room!

And if anyone wants to check it out.  Here's Clayton's website with a few of his other clock designs.
http://www.lisaboyer.com/Claytonsite/Claytonsite1.htm


----------



## Stevej72 (Feb 19, 2007)

Wow, Marty, that is going to be a great looking clock.  I can't imaging how many hours that would take to complete.  With my luck I would be cutting the last tooth on a gear and cut it off.  Be sure to post pictures when you get complete it.


----------



## LEAP (Feb 19, 2007)

Yep, you are crazy all right. I've looked at these a couple of times and chickened out each time. I showed them to my Dad and he said "not a chance". Actually I'm pretty impressed you are doing this. If ever there was a project that called for CNC or laser cutting this is it. Can't wait to see your finished project photos.


----------



## martyb (Feb 19, 2007)

I've got about 25 hours in it so far.  I picked this design to build first since it's got the fewest small gears of any of the plans I've seen.  Cut slow and close to the line.  Then I use a scroll-sanding belt to sand to the line.  Slow process, but much easier on the nerves!
And I've got plans from lots of different sources that I've pondered over for several years.

Philip, I've got plans for a home built CNC that I'll be tackling sometime as well.
This guy sells a booklet of plans for several size tables he's designed.
http://solsylva.com/
His plans are very detailed.  I just haven't moved the construction high enough on the project list.

And yes, I've even got a set of the laser cut gears for the grandfather clock here.
http://www.clockplans.com/


----------



## LEAP (Feb 19, 2007)

Thanks for the link, Just wish I had the free time. Too many irons in the fire. If I add another project SHMBO will burn the shop down.[]


----------



## Paul in OKC (Feb 19, 2007)

Definately want to see when done.  As for the cnc plans, I think they are popular. Should be a thread about them on cnczone.


----------



## Mudder (Feb 19, 2007)

Very nice work.

Years ago I made 2 wooden clocks and I'm not so sure I want to try for 3.
When it's working correctly is is a joy to behold. And once you tweak them out (which could take months) you would be surprised at how accurate they are.

I would also like to see the finished pictures.


----------



## jjenk02 (Feb 19, 2007)

I must be crazy also, I just order a set of plans, now to find time to make one[]


----------



## martyb (Feb 19, 2007)

See it's catching!!
What plans did you stake your sanity on?


----------



## Randy_ (Feb 28, 2007)

Which kit is the #6??  The web site onlists them by name and not by number.Thanks.

That guy has some really nice clocks.....I'm very impressed!!!


----------



## martyb (Feb 28, 2007)

Randy,
http://www.lisaboyer.com/Claytonsite/Claytonsite1.htm
On Clayton's site, you've got the picture at the top, below that, it's the 3rd clock down (1st is "Laminator", 2nd is "Paisley" 3rd is "Number Six")
It has 3 big gears visible behind an "I" shaped front strut.  He's named it "Number Six", you'll see that label right below 2 side-by-side pictures of the clock.

If you want something truely impressive check out this site.
http://members.iinet.net.au/~andronis/
Nick built an all wood movement clock with your standard seconds, minutes and hour hands, as well as dials for day/night, day of week and day of month.  Oh, and he designed it from scratch.


----------



## underdog (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh yeah... I loved Nick's "consciousness test" too. It's amazing how ignorant people can be...

So Paul, do you think that there may be some CNC plans for clocks around somewhere? I'd like to make one. I have access to a CNC router, and have long wanted to make a clock. Problem is I want to make a larger clock of plywood....


----------



## martyb (Feb 28, 2007)

I've got several plans in DXF format.  []
They are for the Fine Woodworking plan from the 80s.
And a few other misc plans.
Drop me a note, I'll see for sure what I've got.


----------



## Dario (Feb 28, 2007)

Wow [:0]


----------



## jjenk02 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by martyb_
> <br />See it's catching!!
> What plans did you stake your sanity on?



Vortex!!


----------



## martyb (Feb 28, 2007)

James,
I've got that set of plans as well.

Don't forget the pictures when you get going!!


----------



## cozee (Mar 2, 2007)

I ordered two sets yesterday. "Lolli" and "Floating Wheel". I think I am going to get the ones for the " Hawaiian Time Clock" also.


----------



## jjenk02 (Mar 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cozee_
> <br />I ordered two sets yesterday. "Lolli" and "Floating Wheel"



You have lost your mind too???


----------



## cozee (Mar 2, 2007)

I figure if  can get one done a year I'll be doing good! Besides, I have an old project boxed away in the basement that I started about 5 years ago. I had started a CNC table so I could rout HO scale race tracks but lost interest in the hobby. I already have the stepper motors and most of the hardware. Just need to construct a table and get some software.


----------



## jjenk02 (Mar 2, 2007)

Good luck to both of us. I was thinking along the lines of one every two years[]

PS: hope the Midwest Penturning Gathering is a great success...


----------



## cozee (Mar 2, 2007)

Thanks! With the responses I have gotten it seems there will be around 35-40 people in attendance. If I recal in the mix, 6 or 7 states will be represented! Yeah, I'm excited! Especially since I have only been turning/woodworking since last July.


----------



## martyb (Mar 3, 2007)

I think my CNC plans are moving up the priority list quickly.  It may just be next in line!  Once I'm done with this first clock, I'm thinking about designing my own.

Cozee, I'd love to make it over from Des Moines, but with my work schedule, who knows where I'll be.

If you haven't seen them, heres a GREAT site for references on all sorts of wooden gear clocks.
http://www.pathcom.com/~u1068740/
And everyone's hero (because of his collet chuck) JR Beall has a forum on his site dedicated entirely to the design and construction of wood gear clocks.
http://www.bealltool.com/clockforum/


----------



## Texas Taco (Mar 3, 2007)

Man-o-Man you are crazy --------------- need any help? []


----------



## cozee (Mar 3, 2007)

Marty, there will be a DVD of the event. Cost will be right between cheap and free. As for the links, thanks! I already have Gary's and find it really informative. Gonna check out the other from time to time to see what i can glean. From what I have read so far they are a bit beyond where I want to go with this but hey, who knows eh?!!! Keep us posted on your CNC endeavors. It will be late summer before I begin mine again so I'll watch you build yours for my inspriration!!!!


----------



## GBusardo (Mar 6, 2007)

Marty,  that is some fine scroll work!!!  You didn't have to admit to the sanding part though  lol  I cant wait to see a picture of the finished product.


----------

